# Mustard Betta!



## Vier (Feb 1, 2012)

Heres another doodle that I did really quick..
Should I just keep to one thread or make a new one to let you guys know? I dont draw that often...but I should.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I always reuse my old threads, but they can get pretty buried.

That is beautiful work!


----------



## Sea Dragon (Mar 20, 2012)

I see people reuse threads and make new ones. If you don't draw that often, then I'm sure no one would mind a new thread now and then, especially when your art is amazing *-* Making your own special designated art thread might encourage you to draw more often to keep it alive haha


----------



## Vier (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks guys! I really need to start playing around with drawing em different... I'm stuck on boring sideview flaring pics XD


----------



## Sea Dragon (Mar 20, 2012)

Vier said:


> Thanks guys! I really need to start playing around with drawing em different... I'm stuck on boring sideview flaring pics XD


Variety is good, I have the same problem xD but your art is far from boring! What program do you use?


----------



## Vier (Feb 1, 2012)

Okay, NEXT person to reply with a photo of their FEMALE betta, I'll try doodling something different with it soon x) Just one please!!!

I use photoshop. My tablet is super wonky though so I am debating buying a cheap one (monoprice) one instead of my wacom intuos.


----------



## Sea Dragon (Mar 20, 2012)

Vier said:


> Okay, NEXT person to reply with a photo of their FEMALE betta, I'll try doodling something different with it soon x) Just one please!!!
> 
> I use photoshop. My tablet is super wonky though so I am debating buying a cheap one (monoprice) one instead of my wacom intuos.












is that a good enough photo? I dont have a close up, sorry D: She's the same fish in my avvie. The clear parts of her fin are regrown bits from when she almost dried out and some of her fins dropped off. Here's a tiny drawing of her lol:









I have no experience with monoprice but I totally recommend wacom bamboo


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I have a bamboo splash that I adore.


----------



## Vier (Feb 1, 2012)

whelp
i stuck to the same style -_-
buutt

ITS CUUUUTE


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

That's a wicked awsm 'doodle' xD


----------



## Sea Dragon (Mar 20, 2012)

Vier said:


> whelp
> i stuck to the same style -_-
> buutt
> 
> ITS CUUUUTE


brb SCREAMING

She's so forking cute <333 Thank you so much!!


----------

